# Husqvarna 262XP Professional Chainsaw



## JimR

I bought a this like new saw today for $200.00. It is not much bigger in size than my Husqvarna 55 Rancher. The big difference is that it is air injected and has a wopping 4.8 HP and can use a 32 inch bar. Does anyone own one of these saws and how do you like it. I tried mine out today and it cuts like crazy compared to my 55 Rancher using the same bar and chain combo. No bogging down, it just makes sawdust. My local saw guy said that these saws use to sell in the $600.00 price range. I asked why Husky discontinued making it. The reply was " It didn't break down" He also stated that they killed a few other models for the same reason.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hi Jim,

If my 55 Rancher didn't run so good I'd look for one right now.  I'll keep my eyes out for one.  Sounds like a good saw.

What type of chain do you run on your Husqy?

PB


----------



## bczoom

Jim,

They've renumbered everything so it's hard to compare.
I have a Husky 365XP pro model and it sounds like the same engine.
Like you said, there's just no comparison to the homeowners series saws.
I normally run a 20" bar but have a 28" for the larger trees.  Using either, it still flies right through it and will really send the saw dust (chips) flying.  BTW, once you get into the larger bars, be careful when you set it down as the bar sticks out so far, it tips onto the chain.

www.alamia.com is a good source for spare chains/bars.

If you ever need a smaller chainsaw, I highly recommend the Husky 338XTP.  At around 7 pounds but has a whopping 2.6HP, it's a screamer.  The handle is on top which is very comfortable and enables one handed operation (if you dare...).


----------



## JimR

PBinWA said:
			
		

> Hi Jim,
> 
> If my 55 Rancher didn't run so good I'd look for one right now.  I'll keep my eyes out for one.  Sounds like a good saw.
> 
> What type of chain do you run on your Husqy?
> 
> PB



I use chisel chain exclusively on all my saws. I have found that this chain cuts the fastest out of all the chains I have used. It is also the hardest to sharpen if you hit something with it.


----------



## JimR

bczoom said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> They've renumbered everything so it's hard to compare.
> I have a Husky 365XP pro model and it sounds like the same engine.
> Like you said, there's just no comparison to the homeowners series saws.
> I normally run a 20" bar but have a 28" for the larger trees. Using either, it still flies right through it and will really send the saw dust (chips) flying. BTW, once you get into the larger bars, be careful when you set it down as the bar sticks out so far, it tips onto the chain.
> 
> www.alamia.com is a good source for spare chains/bars.
> 
> If you ever need a smaller chainsaw, I highly recommend the Husky 338XTP. At around 7 pounds but has a whopping 2.6HP, it's a screamer. The handle is on top which is very comfortable and enables one handed operation (if you dare...).



bz, thanks for the link on chains and bars and info on the little terror Husky. I'll have to keep an eye open for one of them. The 262Xp is pretty comparitive power wise to the present 375XP at 4.9 HP. I have no problem one handing a saw. I have a small McCullock pro that is pretty balanced and can be one handed easily.


----------



## JimR

Well today I had a chance to try out my new 28 inch Oregon bar and chain that was bought from Bailey's. Here's what I cut with this saw. I have finally found a saw that is light and that can cut like crazy. YeeHaa, I'm a happy woodcutter now.


----------



## bczoom

SWEET!!!


----------



## matt1986gowing

hey Jim, I came across your post when I googled my chain saw that was given to me by my grandpa, It is a husqvarna 262 xp and it is definately the best and hopefully the only chain saw ill ever need.....I did not know you could put a 32 inch bar on it, but it doesnt suprise me ...mines only got a 16 inch bar and it can cut through a tree the same thickness as the bar without bogging down what so ever......it is defintely a treasured keepsake for the rest of my life, well only because my grandpa gave it to me, anyways happy saw'ing!


----------

